# 이렇게 / 그렇게



## idialegre

I recently texted a Korean friend (who doesn't speak English) that I was happy to have such a good friend. I wrote:

난 그렇게 좋은 친구가 있어서 정말 기뻐요. 

He corrected my sentence to  난 이렇게 좋은 친구가 있어서 정말 기뻐요. 

So I'm wondering, when do I use 이렇게  and when do I use 그렇게 in sentences like that?

Grateful for any clarifications!


----------



## Hit Girl

I would've made the same correction but it's kinda hard to articulate why...
Still, here's what I think:

You were talking to the very person whom you're calling a good friend.
In this case (such a good friend = you), 이렇게 좋은 친구 sounds more natural.

If you're describing a 3rd person as 'such a good friend' to someone, then you could've said 그렇게 좋은 친구.

For example:
A: Mary picked me up at the airport. I'm so lucky to have such a good friend.
B: Good for you.

- 메리가 공항에 마중나와 줬어. 그런 좋은 친구가 있다니 난 운이 좋아
- 좋겠다.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you, Hit Girl. I think I understand. It seems just to have to do with distance from the speaker/listener.


----------

